# Chocolate showpiece



## akira24 (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey people,

I have to do a chocolate showpiece for an upcoming competition and I need to know if using some laquer I bought will retard blooming. I work in a bakery so I have to make some pieces ahead of time and the temperatures in the workplace fluctuate quite a bit.

thanks


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

The laquer will protect to a certain degree, but if humidty gets to it, you'll get condensation beadng on it, and leaving spots when it dries. Anyway you can laquer the pieces and store them in an airtight rubbermaid container in the office?


----------



## akira24 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks fp , kinda figured it would be something like that.

Just wish I'd be able to plan everything out and do it the day of, but customers take precedence.


----------



## gary goldsmith (Feb 21, 2006)

Hi

Just a quickie i know its a simple one but check in the rules that laquer is allowed in the rules as the judges might see it that you are using it to enhance the shine on your product. As i know that over here it is not allowed but am not sure under WACs rules



Hope you have fun and success

Gary Goldsmith
Chef Lecturer 

England


----------



## pastryart (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi there, How can I get a really good shine from my acetate. My chocolate is well tempered (crystalised) and I use PCB acetate. But Iget some mears on the chocolate. Can any one help. Thank you in advance


----------

